# How much Calcium???????



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Sep 18, 2009)

My baby is sick, he has UVB and I dust his food with Calcium.
But how much does he need and what is too much?

He has been fine we got up this morning and all 4 legs and shaking and trembling really hard, the muscles are just jumping all over the place and he is not walking right.

What can we do to help him?

And please don't start shouting VET because the closest reptile Vet is over 3 hours away, we have to get money and see if we can get a day off work for the trip ect..


I've been reading up again and I read it all before we got him so I don't know what I'm doing wrong.

As I said he has a new UVB bulb and I do lightly dust his food all I can see that it would be is a lack of Calcium..

Thanks
Amanda


----------



## bubbategu2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Get him out in the sun. If it is MBD, direct sunlight will only help. Maybe try getting some liquid calcium, but I think you have to get that from the vet. Good luck


----------



## whoru (Sep 18, 2009)

what kind of uvb bulb are u using an how far away do u have it from your gu


----------



## whoru (Sep 18, 2009)

an ahere did u order u GU from


----------



## BOOZER (Sep 18, 2009)

bubbategu2 said:


> Get him out in the sun. If it is MBD, direct sunlight will only help. Maybe try getting some liquid calcium, but I think you have to get that from the vet. Good luck


this is exactly what you need to do!! :fc


----------



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Sep 18, 2009)

The new UVB is what I use on all my other reptiles we breed, it's a 24' 10.0 goes all the way across the tank it's about 7-8 inches away from him..

He eats alot of roaches and will starve before eating in a feeding bin so I think he not getting enough Calcium, could that be it?


----------



## whoru (Sep 19, 2009)

i agree with boozer but it could have been a prexisting problem depending on where u got him from an how they took care of him.. an it is just now peaking its ugly head


----------



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Sep 19, 2009)

Hum he was 4 weeks old when we got him, there was an ad on kingsnake.com I got him before I ever found this site or I would have got one from Bobby. He came from a big pet shop in Virginia who had too many babies hatching so they were on sale, we've had him for over a month..


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Sep 19, 2009)

What pet shop in virginia and where, i got one from animal jungle in va beach a year ago... not a good idea. bobbys are definetly the way to go.


----------



## PuffDragon (Sep 19, 2009)

It's impossible to diagnose your tegu over the internet but it sounds like a sure sign of MBD. While the tube flourecents are good I don't think they are good enough for this situation. Try getting a mercury vapor bulb such as a megaray or powersun. What are your temps in the cage? What does your tegus diet consist of?


----------



## S&amp;S_Dragons (Sep 19, 2009)

No Mike it wasn't that pet shop, they have a big website online..

The temps are:
Hot side/basking spot is around 95
Cool side is about 83-85

Diet:
Well at first he ate some fruits, turkey, greens, boiled eggs, dog food, and pinkies..
Now he won't eat that stuff he likes roaches, superworms, and pinkies...

And I can't get him to eat in a feeding bin at all, that will guy will starve first!


NOW I went to the pet shop today and he had some liquid calcium in the back, he said it's what they have at the Vet and safe for most if not all animals. It was a huge bottle this stuff will last him for years.

So I put one tiny drip on his pinkie today and sure enough about 20 minutes later the shaking and leg jerking was gone completely, and he is walking fine now..
So thanks you guys very much we would have been in big trouble if it wasn't for you all..

I didn't realize they had to have that much calcium, because I was dusting his food..


----------



## whoru (Sep 20, 2009)

i am glad to hear he is doin better


----------

